# Pygmy Geckos, and other small lizards.



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I was looking at some Pygmy Geckos this afternoon, cute little things, anyone know about them? Are they easily available, expensive? How long do they live? And what sort of setup do they require?
I've been thinking about getting some lizards and would like something small, what else should I consider?


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Pygmy gecko?

Do you know the latin name? Was it Stenodactylus or Tropiocolotes? Or something else entirely?

Depends on how small you want - pygmy chameleons (Rhampholeon) are another small lizard you might consider. But then again, it depends on the size of setup you are considering


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

try stenos! there tiny and absolutely adorable and more available than pygmys!!: victory:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

crested geckos are small,artgecko101 as a great web site on them thats where i got all my info.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't know the latin name, it just said Pygmy Geckos on the viv (in Surrey Pet Supplies) and I thought they looked rather cute.
I'm into small species generally, so if I were to get some lizards I'd like to stick with the theme, most of my animals have to be confined to the study which isn't very big (8' 4" x 7' 0"), so I'd prefer to have a variety of small animals rather than something requiring one big viv.
I could shoehorn quite a few 1 x 1s , 2 x 1s, that sort of size in here, there's a built in wardrobe too from when it was a baby's bedroom, I'm going to empty it, take the doors off, and fill it with vivs!

Just been checking out some pix, and I'm pretty sure what I saw were _Tropiocolotes,_ but those _Stenodactylus _are possibly even cuter! Love those big eyes! Can someone tell me a bit more about them?


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

The pygmy geckos will probably need at least a 2'... they are supposed to be quite active little critters!

I think that both Stenos and Tropiocolotes have similar requirements regarding heat etc., maybe worth image searching each of those names and see if you can identify it? : victory: Though I suspect it will be a Steno species.

Perhaps also some of the small day gecko species?

The 30cmx30cmx30cm exo-terras are suitable for a pair of pygmy chameleons.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

OK, so if I decided I wanted to get some _Stenodactylus _where would I get them from? I've searched some shop lists and found a few but they don't seem to be widely available, none round here that I can find, I won't have them shipped so I'd need to be able to collect within a reasonable distance of London, say a couple of hours drive.
Is anyone breeding them, I'd prefer to buy from a reputable private breeder than a shop if possible?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Stenos are around, most often being WC, which can cause problems untill they put on weight, you also have to make sure their wormed and stuff. Theres 3 species of Steno available on the UK market. 

S. Sthoendactylus (most common, small ish)
S. Petrii (largest of the 3, my favourite, not as common as above but can be found)
S. Dorii (smallest of the 3, very hard to find in the pet trade but very cute, slightly darker in colour as well). 

They all require identical care. There are some creat care sheets around, somone on this forum has a good one on their website but i cant think who it is at the mo. 

Silver shark has some CB S. Sthenodactylus available at the mo, however she's in scotland. 

jay


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

if u want small and not handleable fan footed are GREAT to watch!!! and make a funny noise! lol
i have a trio


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, I have Steno's. If you're still looking for any at the end of May (and I have some available) I'll be travelling down to London to go on holiday. Could probably arrange to drop them off/meet you somewhere. 

Too add more confision, Pygmy Gecko is also used for geckos in the genus _Sphaerodactylus_ so it could possibly be them! I tend to hear it used more for those.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Now that sounds interesting! I had noticed that you had some for sale, but Scotland is rather a long way to come and collect them! My wife is in Scotland for a day or two most weeks on business, but I don't think she'd be able to bring them back on the plane would she?
I live just a few miles from Heathrow, which I assume is where you'd be coming to in May? If so I could easily meet you somewhere if you were prepared to bring some down with you.
If I do decide to get some and I haven't found any by that time I'll get in touch.

Anyone know where I can find a _good_ caresheet BTW? I've found a few but most seem a bit skimpy on the details...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

here's a great little care sheet for steno's.

Amphibiancare.com >> Dwarf Sand Gecko (Stenodactylus species) Care


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

ooo stenos lovely little lzards  i was thinking off getting some befoe but not know :~)


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Graham said:


> Now that sounds interesting! I had noticed that you had some for sale, but Scotland is rather a long way to come and collect them! My wife is in Scotland for a day or two most weeks on business, but I don't think she'd be able to bring them back on the plane would she?
> I live just a few miles from Heathrow, which I assume is where you'd be coming to in May? If so I could easily meet you somewhere if you were prepared to bring some down with you.
> If I do decide to get some and I haven't found any by that time I'll get in touch.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a _good_ caresheet BTW? I've found a few but most seem a bit skimpy on the details...


It's Stansted we're flying from but can probably arrange to meet somewhere. We're staying overnight in London so won't be in a rush to catch the flight.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> here's a great little care sheet for steno's.
> Amphibiancare.com >> Dwarf Sand Gecko (Stenodactylus species) Care


Ah yes I found that one yesterday, probably the best of those I did find, I was wondering if they need a UV lamp though as I can't find any mention of one in any of the care sheets I've read?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Graham said:


> Ah yes I found that one yesterday, probably the best of those I did find, I was wondering if they need a UV lamp though as I can't find any mention of one in any of the care sheets I've read?


No UV needed, I did have a UV for mine for a while, they don't have one now and there is no noticeable change in their health or behaviour as a result. All the youngsters I've had have also grown without UV with no problems.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's interesting, somehow I imagined they would need one, not that it would be a problem if they did of course.

I'll definitely keep you in mind for these, if you don't sell them to someone else first!

Any idea how long they live BTW?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I think it's around 5-9 years though I think someone on another forum had one live to be around 12. There isn't much out there on their lifespans. My oldest female I've had for nearly two years, and she was an adult when I got her so I think she's around 4 years old at least, possibly older.


----------



## angelrex (Jul 13, 2009)

neep_neep said:


> Pygmy gecko?
> 
> Do you know the latin name? Was it Stenodactylus or Tropiocolotes? Or something else entirely?
> 
> Depends on how small you want - pygmy chameleons (Rhampholeon) are another small lizard you might consider. But then again, it depends on the size of setup you are considering


 


hiya do you have ant advice on Tropiocolotes steudneri? thanx


----------



## angelrex (Jul 13, 2009)

neep_neep said:


> Pygmy gecko?
> 
> Do you know the latin name? Was it Stenodactylus or Tropiocolotes? Or something else entirely?
> 
> Depends on how small you want - pygmy chameleons (Rhampholeon) are another small lizard you might consider. But then again, it depends on the size of setup you are considering


 


hiya,
do you have any advice on Tropiocolotes steudneri?


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's my favourite 2 small species in my collection:

_Strophurus williamsi_:










_Eurydactylodes agricolae_:










Both of these can live in 12x12x18" exos and are very active at night. The _S.williamsi_ are very easy to spot during the day as they 'hug' branches to hide so are easily visisble. _E. agricolae_ are funny little geckos and move very slowly. They more difficult to spot as they blend in incredibly well to a moss/lichen covered branch. I would highly recommend both of these species.


----------



## coolboy1990 (Jun 22, 2010)

*pygmy geckos*

nubian pygmy geckos for sale people pm me if u interested


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

coolboy1990 said:


> nubian pygmy geckos for sale people pm me if u interested


This thread is two years old! If you have things for sale, pop it in the classifieds section!


----------



## coolboy1990 (Jun 22, 2010)

how do i do that im new to all this lol
: victory:


----------

